# Acroduster parts



## Jordie (Jun 21, 2015)

The insurance company has decided that there isn't enough left of my airplane to auction it off. They have left it up to me to get rid of. Nothing is of much value to anyone unless you are in the early stages of building an ADII. If there is anyone in this situation within a reasonable distance of Kamloops BC, Canada you are welcome to the carcass as long as you promise to finish the project. Private message me.


----------

